# Special - The Witcher: The Witcher: Die Frauen in meinem Leben



## System (23. Januar 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,629156


----------



## Nosi11 (23. Januar 2008)

Hey, die sollen ihren Charme selbst spielen lassen. Einfach so die Belohnung veröffentlichen,tss 
Das solche pornographischen Bilder einfach hier veröffentlicht werden. Unglaublich!!! In anderen Ländern werden extra die Brustwarzen übermalt. 

Die spinnen die Amis


----------



## ms1983male (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 23.01.2008 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die spinnen die Amis


Die Entwickler von "The Witcher" sind aus Polen - nur der Publisher ist aus den USA.


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Boah, Bild 12 macht mir schon etwas Angst. Wäre mir nich sicher ob ich's mit der probieren wöllte.


----------



## hautarzt (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

also "pornographie" ist ja wohl was anderes. 

trotzdem "amuesant" dass solche bilder auch kindern zugaenglich sind - auf dieser website hier.

andrerseits haben sich wohl die zeiten geaendert:
die "erotischen handy bilder" werbungen in der pc games sind ja schon derbestens. eine freude fuer jeden 13 jaehrigen, der keinen zugang zu gewissen erwachsenenzeitschriften hat. 

da reale hardcore "pornographie" im internetzeitalter sowieso allgegenwærtig und fuer jeden 5jæhrigen beliebig erreichbar ist (20 sekunden google), sind die witcher bilder demnach eher brav. IMHO


----------



## Gasoline (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ms1983male am 23.01.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 23.01.2008 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und auch wenn das spiel in polen entwickelt wurde, dürfen vertreter der amerikanischen prüderie den edding ansetzen


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hautarzt am 23.01.2008 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> also "pornographie" ist ja wohl was anderes.
> 
> trotzdem "amuesant" dass solche bilder auch kindern zugaenglich sind - auf dieser website hier.
> 
> ...


Ich frag mich immer wen das stört? So n' Kind wird doch nich dümmer oder verfällt in Depression, nur weil es nackte Menschen sieht. Bei Aufnahmen von miteinander interagierenden Personen kann ich das ja gerade noch nachvollziehen, aber so...früher oder später ist's eh soweit.

(Mit 13 sind die ersten heut schon schwanger...  )


----------



## Nosi11 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ms1983male am 23.01.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 23.01.2008 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber die polen haben in ihrer version des spiels nicht die brustwarzen übermalt, die amis schon.
es verwundert mich einfach immer wie verklemmt die typen im land der unbegrentzen möglichkeiten sind. jeder darf ne shotgun besitzen,aber brustwarzen gibts nicht zu sehn.

das mit der pornographie war natürlich auch ironische gemeint. in jedem duschgel-werbespot gibt es mehr titten zu sehen. und das ist auch ok.
manche verklemmtheit schadet mehr als andersrum


----------



## hautarzt (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RichardLancelot am 23.01.2008 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hautarzt am 23.01.2008 11:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, es lohnt sich jedenfalls nicht, hier in die "wann sind kinder bereit fuer hardcore porno?" und "inwieweit diktiert kommerzielle pornographie unsere auffassung von sexualitæt?" diskussionen zu kippen. endlose deplazierte forendebatten nerven immer. (mein fehler)

witcher fand ich wunderbar. "die welt" braucht definitiv mehr solche spiele! 
frage am rande: fuer wen habt ihr euch entschieden im ersten level (also nach der burg): die hexe oder die tobenden dorfbewohner? (oder war ich einfach nur zu paranoid, als ich den eindruck hatte, die hexe hat auch gehørig dreck am stecken)


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hautarzt am 23.01.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> frage am rande: fuer wen habt ihr euch entschieden im ersten level (also nach der burg): die hexe oder die tobenden dorfbewohner? (oder war ich einfach nur zu paranoid, als ich den eindruck hatte, die hexe hat auch gehørig dreck am stecken)


für Abigail.
und die hat auch schwere fehler gemacht, wie's aussieht.
da gibt's keinen völlig unschuldigen.
da hatte ich es noch nicht kapiert, dass es im spiel immer wieder darum gehen würde, zwischen zwei übeln zu wählen.


----------



## Nosi11 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Natürlich hab ich mich für Abigail entschieden.
Aber das ging das ganze Spiel so. Ich hab da so meine Schwäche, lass mich immer von den Weibern überreden. Hab sogar die Vampir-Huren leben lassen


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 23.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hab ich mich für Abigail entschieden.
> Aber das ging das ganze Spiel so. Ich hab da so meine Schwäche, lass mich immer von den Weibern überreden. Hab sogar die Vampir-Huren leben lassen


es geht mir irgendwie ähnlich (bin immer noch nicht ganz fertig mit dem spiel).


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 23.01.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 23.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am besten fand ich bisher die prinzessin, die "poltik machen" wollte, und erst DANACH fällt mir auf, dass die ganzen edeldamen auf der feier vor sich herbrabbeln "ich mag keine politik"...  :-o    

zudem bekommt es durch die "weiber-karten" auch ne ganz neue bedeutung, wenn man "akt 3" liest...  


leider hab ich weder die druiden-elfin noch dieses plappermaul im elendsviertel flachlegen können...


----------



## Nosi11 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

das ist das andere an dem spiel. es gibt nicht richtig und falsch. teilweise hab ich ne ewigkeit vorm pc gehockt und überlegt für welche seite ich mich entscheide.


----------



## KONNAITN (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 23.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hab ich mich für Abigail entschieden.
> Aber das ging das ganze Spiel so. Ich hab da so meine Schwäche, lass mich immer von den Weibern überreden. Hab sogar die Vampir-Huren leben lassen


Die Wahl zwischen ein paar willigen Vampir-Huren und ein paar wenig sympathischen Rittern viel mir auch nicht besonders schwer. Und das schöne am Spiel ist, dass man deshalb auch nicht gleich "böse" ist oder sich so fühlt.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 23.01.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist das andere an dem spiel. es gibt nicht richtig und falsch. teilweise hab ich ne ewigkeit vorm pc gehockt und überlegt für welche seite ich mich entscheide.


Das ist bei mir generell sehr schlimm. The Witcher hab ich zwar nicht gespielt, aber bei Spielen in denen man eine Entscheidung treffen muss, sitz ich immer ewig da und bin am überlegen. Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Nicht weil ich Angst hätte etwas falsch zu machen, sondern weil ich halt von Natur aus nicht gerade entscheidungsfreudig bin und viel zu viel nachdenk. Dann überleg ich mir welche Konsequenzen diese oder jene Entscheidung haben könnte, ob ich mich so entscheiden soll wie ich es im RL auch tun würde oder das Spiel einfach Spiel sein lass, ob ich etwas verpassen würde, je nachdem wie ich mich entscheide, ob ich ... 

Das nervt!  

SSA


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 23.01.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 23.01.2008 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wem sagt ihr das!  
und auch bei mir lässt sich das prima aufs RL übertragen.


----------



## Blu3storm (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Einige Entscheidungen sind mir auch schon schwer gefallen, aber sobald man die Möglichkeit hat sich für Sex und Erotik zu entscheiden fällt es mir (wie wohl allen Männern hier) irgendwie leicht.
Wenn ich The Witcher irgendwann durchgespielt habe werde ich einen neuen absolut enthaltsamen Versuch starten.


----------



## KONNAITN (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 23.01.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> aber bei Spielen in denen man eine Entscheidung treffen muss, sitz ich immer ewig da und bin am überlegen. Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Nicht weil ich Angst hätte etwas falsch zu machen, sondern weil ich halt von Natur aus nicht gerade entscheidungsfreudig bin und viel zu viel nachdenk. Dann überleg ich mir welche Konsequenzen diese oder jene Entscheidung haben könnte, ob ich mich so entscheiden soll wie ich es im RL auch tun würde oder das Spiel einfach Spiel sein lass, ob ich etwas verpassen würde, je nachdem wie ich mich entscheide, ob ich ...
> 
> Das nervt!
> 
> SSA


Dann muss dich oder würde dich (falls du es noch nicht gespielt hast) Deus Ex 2 vermutlich extremst nerven. Da wurde einem nämlich ständig immer wieder vorgegaukelt, man müßte sich jetzt definitiv für eine Fraktion entscheiden, also hat man sich endlich entschieden und was war?- Nichts war endgültig und man konnte sich im Laufe des Spiels immer und immer wieder umentscheiden. Da sind mir diese härteren Entscheidungen wie in The Witcher deutlich lieber. Hin und wieder gab es zwar auch noch die Möglichkeit den Kurs zu wechseln, aber dieses "Völlig egal wofür ich mich entscheide Gefühl"- kam nie auf und das fand ich an dem Spiel richtig gut.


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 23.01.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> leider hab ich weder die druiden-elfin noch dieses plappermaul im elendsviertel flachlegen können...


Mitleid!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 23.01.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss dich oder würde dich (falls du es noch nicht gespielt hast) Deus Ex 2 vermutlich extremst nerven. Da wurde einem nämlich ständig immer wieder vorgegaukelt, man müßte sich jetzt definitiv für eine Fraktion entscheiden, also hat man sich endlich entschieden und was war?- Nichts war endgültig und man konnte sich im Laufe des Spiels immer und immer wieder umentscheiden.


Weisst du was das Beste ist? Ich hab das Spiel zweimal durchgespielt, weil ich die Konsequenzen der alternativen Entscheidungen sehen wollte. Nicht nur, dass es für den Spielverlauf völlig ohne Bedeutung ist wie man sich entscheidet, auch für das eigentliche Ende, das ja im Vorfeld ganz gross mit "Vier verschiedene Endings!" angepriesen wurde, macht das keinen Unterschied. Man muss sich unmittelbar vor Spielende für eine der Fraktionen entscheiden, und je nachdem wie man sich entschieden hat, sieht man den jeweiligen Abspann. Eigentlich ist Deus Ex 2 ein lineares Spiel, das einem Nichtlinearität vorgaukelt. Aber wenn man es nur einmal durchspielt merkt man das gar nicht. Ansonsten fand ich das Spiel eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, aber irgendwie hat das alles nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun.  *g* 

SSA


----------



## KONNAITN (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 23.01.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 23.01.2008 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ich weiß, bis zum Ende hin war alles letztendlich völlig egal und das hat mich dann auch schon so genervt bzw. gelangweilt, dass ich mir nur noch 2 von 4 Enden angesehen habe.


> aber irgendwie hat das alles nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun. *g*


Jo, nicht unbedingt mit nackten Frauen, aber wenn ich an das Entscheidungssystem von The Witcher denke fällt mir einfach sofort das krasse Gegenteil von Deus Ex 2 ein. Ich ziehe es in Spielen normalerweise auch vor mir möglichst lange alle Optionen offen zu halten, aber es hat auch seinen Reiz sich mal definitv entscheiden zu müssen. Zum Beispiel zwischen zwei Frauen.- Für mich die härteste Entscheidung im Spiel!


----------



## Nosi11 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

hehe, ja zwischen 2 frauen entscheiden ist schwer. ich häts auch gern wie in rl gemacht und beide genommen. obwohl, da muss man sich auch irgendwann entscheiden. aber doch nicht so früh 

stimmt der ritter bei den  vampiren war extrem unsymphatisch. trotzdem hat mich der satz "was für ein hexer bist du eigentlich" nach der mission etwas nachdenklich gemacht


----------



## blubblah (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Hi!

Ist die deutsche FSK18 Fassung von The Witcher geschnitten, oder ist die komplett uncut? Werd mir das Spiel demnächst holen und das wäre schon intressant zu wissen. 

Danke!


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				blubblah am 23.01.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ist die deutsche FSK18 Fassung von The Witcher geschnitten, oder ist die komplett uncut? Werd mir das Spiel demnächst holen und das wäre schon intressant zu wissen.
> 
> Danke!


uncut. und du kannst das game sogar auf englisch installieren, wenn du willst.
wenn du die sprache verstehst, würde ich dir das sogar empfehlen, die deutsche vertonung ist teilweise nicht gut.


----------



## blubblah (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 23.01.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> blubblah am 23.01.2008 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke! hatte die demo schon auf english gezockt, ging so. das kommt davon, wenn man english nie richtig in der schule gelernt hat .


----------



## Gasoline (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

_what he says?_


----------



## blubblah (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 23.01.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> _what he says?_



"was hat er gesagt?"

"er hat gefragt, was du sagst!"

"hä?"


----------



## saythamesos19 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Vielleicht waren mir diese Annäherungsversuche "schlüpfrige Inhalte" in ein Rollenspiel zu implementieren einfach zu blöd?

Vielleicht finde ich Gothic 2 doch viel besser? (ja, Teil 2)

MfG


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				saythamesos19 am 23.01.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht waren mir diese Annäherungsversuche "schlüpfrige Inhalte" in ein Rollenspiel zu implementieren einfach zu blöd?
> 
> Vielleicht finde ich Gothic 2 doch viel besser? (ja, Teil 2)
> 
> MfG



Als wärs das erste mal...


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				saythamesos19 am 23.01.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht waren mir diese Annäherungsversuche "schlüpfrige Inhalte" in ein Rollenspiel zu implementieren einfach zu blöd?
> 
> Vielleicht finde ich Gothic 2 doch viel besser? (ja, Teil 2)
> 
> MfG


vielleicht ist es seltsam, ein statement als frage zu formulieren, wo es gar nicht passt?
vielleicht vergleichst du äpfel und birnen?


----------



## DemonWarrior (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

wie kann ich der pc games weiter bilder zukommen lassen   ?


----------



## GaiaMC (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Für die die es sich selbst nicht zutrauen die Frauen zu umgarnen bzw keine verpassen wollen hier ein Link mit der "Wegbeschreibung" zu allen Frauen im Spiel 

Geralts Bettgeschichten


----------



## Lion2k7 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Ihr Notgeilen ihr!


----------



## jcanders (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Oder man sieht sich die Videos manuell an (im Data-Ordner, cs_sex__name_.bik), den Player gibt es hier:
http://www.radgametools.com/
Dieses Videoformat wird in vielen Spielen verwendet, also ist das Programm durchaus nützlich. 

BTW: Der Designer der Frauen hat wohl ein Faible für Rothaarige.


----------



## UTSky (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Mann merkt das hier nur männliche vertretung aufrtritt


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				UTSky am 23.01.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann merkt das hier nur männliche vertretung aufrtritt



ich kenn aus nem andren forum eine rollenspielerIN, die sich schon sehr auf geralts liebschaften freut   aber is halt typsich polnisch: wein, weiber und sex    das mein ich gar nicht böse, ich kenne ein paar polinnen, die sind partybereiter als die meisten dt. mädels, die ich kenne


----------



## StefanWeiss (23. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DemonWarrior am 23.01.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich der pc games weiter bilder zukommen lassen   ?




einfach per mail an:
stefan.weiss@computec.de
oder 
felix.schuetz@computec.de

Format: Am besten jpg

und bitte mit kurzem Textlein zum jeweiligen Bild


----------



## Gasoline (24. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jcanders am 23.01.2008 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Der Designer der Frauen hat wohl ein Faible für Rothaarige.



tja, je rostiger das dach, desto feuchter der keller!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 24.01.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> jcanders am 23.01.2008 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ROFL!!!


----------



## Blu3storm (24. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 24.01.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gasoline am 24.01.2008 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haste dir den etwa gerade selber ausgedacht? xD


----------



## Gasoline (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

kennt ihr den etwa nicht? 

tztz, die jugend von heute...


----------



## Fortas (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Ähmm..... mal eine blöde Frage, wie mache ich Screenshoots???
Ich hätte da nämlich noch eine freizügige Dame.Doch ich weiß nicht wie ich die Screenshoots machen kann
(Tipps werden gerne entgegen genommen!!)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fortas am 25.01.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm..... mal eine blöde Frage, wie mache ich Screenshoots???
> Ich hätte da nämlich noch eine freizügige Dame.Doch ich weiß nicht wie ich die Screenshoots machen kann
> (Tipps werden gerne entgegen genommen!!)


was ohne zusatztools immer geht: "Druck"-taste drücken, das spiel verlassen, ein grafiktool wie zB PaintNet starten und einfach "einfügen", bw. halt STRG+V. dann aös jpfg speichern.


mit zB FRAPS kannst du mit einer der F-tasten screenies machen, die dann direkt im fraps-ordner gspeichert werden.


----------



## Fortas (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 25.01.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Fortas am 25.01.2008 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke!!
Das mit dem Fraps hat soweit geklappt, aber unregestriert will der nur im BMP format die Bilder abspeichern.
Vielleicht noch einen Tipp wie ich die Bilder in Jpec Format umwandeln kann oder gar eine Regestrierungsnr.??


----------



## HanFred (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fortas am 25.01.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!!
> Das mit dem Fraps hat soweit geklappt, aber unregestriert will der nur im BMP format die Bilder abspeichern.
> Vielleicht noch einen Tipp wie ich die Bilder in Jpec Format umwandeln kann oder gar eine Regestrierungsnr.??


XnView. damit kannst du einfach alle markieren und konvertieren, wenn du das programm ins windows-kontextmenu integrierst.


----------



## Fortas (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 25.01.2008 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Fortas am 25.01.2008 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch hier nochmal besten Dank!
Wenn alles klappt gibt es gleich ein neues Bild


----------



## Solon25 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 25.01.2008 04:11 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt ihr den etwa nicht?
> 
> tztz, die jugend von heute...


Aber echt jetzt, der hat ja schon 'nen Bart... ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 25.01.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Gasoline am 25.01.2008 04:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, ich mit meinen 33 hab den noch nie gehört... liegt vielleicht daran, dass hier in köln nicht so viele fussische (rothaarige) rumlaufen... ^^


----------



## Solon25 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 25.01.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 25.01.2008 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm, hatte hier schon eine (südl. von Köln). Scheint an manchen "Gerüchten" mit Rothaarigen aber was dran zu sein... :-o Mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 25.01.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 25.01.2008 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kenne zwei natur-rothaarige, die aber nicht aus köln kommen, und die das echte kratzbürsten mit ner figur, bei der man mehl bräuchte zum feststellen der... nun...     und dann kenn ich noch zwei gefärbte, das sind echte schnuckelchen...  



um nicht zu OT zu sein (ggf. Spoiler): genial, hab gestern nen händler getroffen, der die gerüchteküche in wizyma kennt und meinte "Die wäscherinnen reden schon über Euch und sind beeindruckt. Sie sagen, Ihr zöget Eurer Schwert genausoschnell blank wie... nun.... ihr wißt schon..."      oder manche Einwohner im vorbeigehen "Ein Hexer!!! Sperrt eure Frauen weg!!!"


----------



## RichardLancelot (28. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fortas am 25.01.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da nämlich noch eine freizügige Dame.


Ui  Warum is die mir denn entwischt?


----------



## Exekutor (29. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

http://witcher.wikia.com/wiki/Category:The_Witcher_(computer_game)_(sex_cards)

Hier gibts alle möglichen Karten.


----------



## mytech (29. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

ich finds krank das man sowas in spielen soviel aufmerksamkeit gibt. hallo, dass sind spiele die man spielen soll und nicht die reality.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mytech am 29.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds krank das man sowas in spielen soviel aufmerksamkeit gibt. hallo, dass sind spiele die man spielen soll und nicht die reality.



Find ich nicht schlimm so etwas. Das Spiel ist doch eh an Erwachsene gerichtet und warum sollte in solchen Spielen nicht auch ein bisschen Erotik vorkommen. Ist ja nichts anstößiges oder pornographisches.


----------



## olstyle (29. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 29.01.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> mytech am 29.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube er stört sich eher daran, dass die Karten PCG einen ausführlichen Artikel wert sind als dass sie überhaupt im Spiel vorkommen.
Zur Erklärung sei nur eins gesagt:
Männer sind so  !


Spoiler



Ich geh dann mal einen schönen Sliver Amber Ring für Shani suchen...


----------



## Skoo (29. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ich das so lese, dann muss ich mir das spiel auch zulegen.  
Wobei das momentan nur 29€ kostet. 

Sry für Ot.


----------



## bumi (30. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 29.01.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich geh dann mal einen schönen Sliver Amber Ring für Shani suchen...


kriegt man den scho früher im Spiel oder muss man sich dne extra suchen? Denn Shani hat's mir scho lang angetan


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bumi am 30.01.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 29.01.2008 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hatte vorher einige, leider alle verkauft.
und danach hab ich mich dusselig gesucht. schliesslich hab ich einen händler 



Spoiler



an der stadtmauer im händlerviertel


 gefunden, der einen dabei hatte.


----------



## Solon25 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mytech am 29.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds krank das man sowas in spielen soviel aufmerksamkeit gibt. hallo, dass sind spiele die man spielen soll und nicht die reality.


Aber echt jetzt, die Stadt wird von Monstern belagert und die jagen den Frauen hinterher...


----------



## fsm (30. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Einfach mal googlen, da findet man doch alle Damen plus Anleitung....


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 30.01.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> mytech am 29.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tss, was kann denn der arme hexer dafür, dass fast jede frau als bezahlung für die quests ihre milchtüten oder maiglöckchen anbietet...?     gottseidank hatte vaska was anderes zum bezahlen...


----------



## eOP (30. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

ich glaub ich hab noch drei weitere bilder, wo soll man die den einsenden oder wurde das bereits aufgegeben?


----------



## olstyle (30. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 30.01.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> gottseidank hatte vaska was anderes zum bezahlen...


Da warte mal die ersten Content-Mods ab  .


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 30.01.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.01.2008 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn erst mal die ersten Hot Coffee Mods kommen.....


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 30.01.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 30.01.2008 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wäre hier dann ein "Hot Met Mod", oder "The Bitcher Mod"...


----------



## StefanWeiss (31. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eOP am 30.01.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich hab noch drei weitere bilder, wo soll man die den einsenden oder wurde das bereits aufgegeben?



Nö, nö, wir nehmen noch Einsendungen an. Einfach an stefan.weiss@computec.de oder felix.schuetz@computec.de senden.

Grüße
Stefan W.


----------



## wingo80 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

wer von euch kann sich mit Geralt messen? Wer hat mehr "Karten" von Frauen im RL erhalten?


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wingo80 am 01.02.2008 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wer von euch kann sich mit Geralt messen? Wer hat mehr "Karten" von Frauen im RL erhalten?


da muss ich passen.
aber wenn ich mein leben schnellspeichern könnte, sähe es bestimmt anders aus.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. Februar 2008)

Lehrreich ist's in jedem Fall. Ich habe seit The Witcher immer ein paar Silberringe und seidene Damenhandschuhe griffbereit.


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2008)

FelixSchuetz am 01.02.2008 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Lehrreich ist's in jedem Fall. Ich habe seit The Witcher immer ein paar Silberringe und seidene Damenhandschuhe griffbereit.


hehe, mit diamanten würd's vermutlich sogar funktionieren.


----------



## bumi (1. Februar 2008)

HanFred am 01.02.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, mit diamanten würd's vermutlich sogar funktionieren.


Diamonds are a girl's best friend


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 01.02.2008 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> wingo80 am 01.02.2008 08:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheaten wäre in diesem Fall wohl nützlicher.  

SSA


----------



## Heavyflame (1. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

1 Karte fehlt noch oder? Sollen es nicht 20 sein?
Wo ist Celina die Schwester von Aline?


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heavyflame am 01.02.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Karte fehlt noch oder? Sollen es nicht 20 sein?
> Wo ist Celina die Schwester von Aline?


Sich hartnäckig haltende Gerüchte sprechen von 23-24 

//Edit: Sind tatsächlich 24. Konnte auch noch die verbleibenden 5 Bilder aufinden, leider in unzureichender Qualität bzw. Größe...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heavyflame am 01.02.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Karte fehlt noch oder? Sollen es nicht 20 sein?
> Wo ist Celina die Schwester von Aline?



Gut Ding -äh Frau will Weile haben. 

Im Ernst: Wir haben sicher noch 1-2 hier, die wir noch nicht online gestellt haben. Ansonsten freuen wir uns auch über hochauflösende Einsendungen, die natürlich _nicht_ von anderen Websites gemopst wurden.


----------



## Chas-91 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

also ganz ehrllich so eine  sinlose News braucht doch kein Mensch und vor allem net auf der Startseite.Toll das wir uns die halbnackten Mädels angucken können, aber ich hätte lieber Preview über ein kommendes Spiel.


----------



## HanFred (5. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Chas-91 am 05.02.2008 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> also ganz ehrllich so eine  sinlose News braucht doch kein Mensch und vor allem net auf der Startseite.Toll das wir uns die halbnackten Mädels angucken können, aber ich hätte lieber Preview über ein kommendes Spiel.


das leben ist kein wunschkonzert.  

tip von mir: nicht immer von sich auf andere schliessen.


----------



## noogood (8. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde, pcgames sollte mal spoiler warnungen mit in die newstitel einfließen lassen ;D


----------



## Sheggo (8. Februar 2008)

Ach ja der Felix Schütz hat schon nen dolles Leben...... Rennt den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend, sucht willige Weiber und wird auch noch bezahlt dafür   

Kann man glatt neidisch werden


----------



## Felix Schuetz (9. Februar 2008)

Sheggo am 08.02.2008 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja der Felix Schütz hat schon nen dolles Leben...... Rennt den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend, sucht willige Weiber und wird auch noch bezahlt dafür
> 
> Kann man glatt neidisch werden


Man tut, was man kann.


----------



## Star2142 (10. Februar 2008)

Ich finde das irgendwie nicht gut das man diese nackten virtuellen Weiber auf der Startseite zeigt, immerhin gibt es auch Kinder die sich diese Seite anschauen. Da muss ich ja Angst haben das mein Sohn auf diese Seite geht


----------



## Leolo (11. August 2008)

Zum Leser Star 2142 :
Solch ein Kommentar ist doch geradezu weltfremd. Im öffentlich rechtlichen Fernseh und den Privaten laufen schon Duschmittelwerbungen mit echten nackten Tatsachen im MIttagsprogramm. Was ist schon dabei nackte Menschen zu sehen.
Ausserdem finde ich es richtig, wenn Spieleproducer den Bedürfnissen der modernen Welt gerecht werden. Ich als  Ü 50 Spieler erwarte auch ein wenig Entertainment. Lieber doch elfengleiche Frauen, als die häßliche und  brutale Kriegsmaschine von Crisis, Doom oder C&C. Ich hatte schon damals bei den Machern von Duke Nukem (Apogee) per mail angefragt, warum die Level in den Tabledancebars nicht etwas mehr explizit wären.
Damals hat man das - typisch US and an A abgelehnt. Prompt hat die Szene reagiert und Patches geliefert.
Heute denkt man glücklicherweise Anders, wenngleich die Ami´s und Canadier immer noch im Badeanzug in die Sauna gehen -.
Mein Tip : verbieten Sie ihren Kindern doch die Olympiade. Da taucht oft Unkontrollierbares und Menschenverachtendes in der Tagesschau auf. Bleibt abzuwägen was da Gefährlicher ist !
Nur offenes und natürliches Verhalten bewahrt unsere Kinder vor Fehlentwicklung.


----------

